# tyre dressing



## joshb (Sep 26, 2010)

just wondering if anyone could reccomend tyre dressings, i am goin to purchase some but cant make mind up what product to buy


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

I've used 3 and they all offer something different.

Megs Endurance Gel, lasts for a good while and can give a very wet look as long as you give your tyres a good scrub first.

AG Tyre dressing looks silky black on if that makes sense, looks very natural but dosent stay on as long as the Megs.

Car Plan Tyre Slik looks nice comes in a aerosol spray and is the cheapest but for a couple of quid (at tesco) offers really good value (ends up all over the place if it's windy though)


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm probably going to get earache for this but I like Turtle Wax's Wet 'n' Black - fantastic stuff.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

I'd agree with the megs and the ag tyre shine both good in their own way but look quite different, depending what your after. 
I've heard good things about blackfire long life tyre gel as well... haven't tried it yet but will soon :thumb:


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Do you want matt or gloss, silicone based or not, and how much cash do you want to throw at it ?


----------



## fabia55 (Oct 10, 2010)

i bought a tyre spray from harveys pound store in canniock and works as well as £5 turtle wax spray.


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

I used Autoglym tire dressing last weekend. just spray on and leave to go clear.

they still look silky black and wet now after being driven every day through the week. was quite impressed to be honest. 

just need to make sure you give the alloys a quick wipe over with a cloth to catch the over spray but this only takes seconds and you get a wet black look.

ill let you know when mine stop looking glossy :thumb:


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

used Megs Endurance Gel for the first time yesterday, very glossy and seems like the durability will be good because its a thick gel, I guess it would take a bit to dry (so dont plan on driving off immediately) OK it take a bit longer to apply then my megs hot rim spray I has before but I think the Endurance Gel will be the winner.


----------



## onyx (Jan 13, 2009)

Adams VRT... eagerly awaiting the improved Super VRT to hit our shores though. The write ups are very impresssive. Matte finish, UV protect, water repelling and long lasting


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

AG Vinyl and rubber care or AG tyre dressing. You can choose either gloss or matt finish by wiping after application if you opt for the latter. As previously mentioned, doesn't last that long, having said that, I found Megs Endurance lasted ages but left a cheap looking finish that lasted well.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I use meguires endurance. As long as you work it in well, you get no fling and lasts ages. 

I hear good things about espuma's dressing though.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

finish kare #108 top kote dressing is very good imo. all in the prep though - make sure to throughly scrub the tyres with a stiff brush and APC or de-greaser first


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

Corsa D-Driver said:


> I'm probably going to get earache for this but I like Turtle Wax's Wet 'n' Black - fantastic stuff.


I agree T W wet 'n' black is very good stuff. Hard to beat IMO.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

3M Tyre Restorer is superb, but I'm finding that it doesn't work well with some tyres (Continental and Michelin) and it seems to soak in almost, and does little to the tyre cosmetically

Otherwise, a pricey choice, is Pinnacle Black Onyx. I've tried pretty much every dressing on the market, and this is my overall favourite. If only it were a bit cheaper  (£18)


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

i only now use the one

migliore tyre glaze
stunning
doesnt fling etc etc
last well and looks natural,but the more you put on the more glossy finish you can acheive


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Another for megs endurance


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

Megs endurance for me aswell, work it well and lasts a good while.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> finish kare #108 top kote dressing is very good imo. all in the prep though - make sure to throughly scrub the tyres with a stiff brush and APC or de-greaser first


EXACTLY what kev said. Still my fave dressing, but the tyre needs deep cleaning and scrubbing first, spray on evenly, work in with a soft brush then wipe off any excess 10 mins later


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

I use Zainos dressing.

Meg's Super Degreaser 4:1 scrubbed in well, rinsed, dried then apply one light coat of the above with a megs foam pad. Very matte finish and lasts 2-3 weeks.


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

megs endurance for me but you do have to work it in


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

megs endurance for bling, and good old pneu normal for not so blingy


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

After a thorough clean of the tyre, I would use Valet Pros Professional Tyre Dressing (for gloss and super durable finish)

For a satin finish then Zaino is amazing, my favourite currently.


----------



## priceworth (Jul 16, 2010)

does anybody think that AG bumper care can be ussed for tyre dressing (might give it a try next weekend as i have some of it).


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Z16 enough said....


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

steve from wath said:


> i only now use the one
> 
> migliore tyre glaze
> stunning
> ...


+1 for the migliore. really great product imo. got 3 bottles of it now


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

i find certain tyres hold tyre dressings better than others

for example - my BMW has highstyle on and has lasted about 3 weeks now although it doesnt do big miles

the wheels on my van are a different pattern and the highstyle flings and only lasts a few days/week tops


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

My vote is for SV Pneu, so easy to use and it gives a really nice finish that lasts for ages, and it smells great too which is always important!
As with all dressings, make sure the tyre is well scrubbed before you use anything - I use either Surfex HD or APC and really work it before rinsing.

I have Z16 to try when the Pneu runs out but can see me getting more TBH as I like it so much.


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Ive used poorboys tyre dressing, it looks good, but really does'nt last long. Ive just ordered Megs endurance gel. Purely on all the good comments it gets.
I also used VP protectant, dilute it at different strengths and you can go from glossy to matt, but found it didnt last that long.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

mattastra said:


> Z16 enough said....


ditto :thumb:


----------



## polishyourcar (Oct 2, 2010)

Meguiars endurance gel for a gloss finish.


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Z16 has always been my choice, I've also tried the Migilore Tyre dressing recently which I was also very impressed with


----------



## CamV6 (Dec 14, 2006)

Blackfire has been my 'go-to' for years now and the current formulation with polycharger is fantastic. This stuff knocks spots off the likes of Meguiars IMO. A very little goes a very long way. It likes to go on very thin and to be worked in and you can control the level of 'bling' from matte to high gloss with minimal fuss and effort. Its expensive compared to some but it will last and last cos you need to use so little


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

Corsa D-Driver said:


> I'm probably going to get earache for this but I like Turtle Wax's Wet 'n' Black - fantastic stuff.


me too :thumb:


----------



## cam73 (Oct 5, 2008)

CamV6 said:


> Blackfire has been my 'go-to' for years now and the current formulation with polycharger is fantastic. This stuff knocks spots off the likes of Meguiars IMO. A very little goes a very long way. It likes to go on very thin and to be worked in and you can control the level of 'bling' from matte to high gloss with minimal fuss and effort. Its expensive compared to some but it will last and last cos you need to use so little


+1 :thumb:


----------



## tom/sri (Oct 17, 2010)

I need something for me, usually use spray on one that came with my Supaguard package but seems to wear off and turn brown


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Used the tyre slik for decades and love it, just got some AG tyre dressing as its 100% free at some places at the minute, now its been mentioned about the tyre slik blowing about in the wind, but geez you dont need any wind for the AG to run all over the wheel and drifts a bit also.
Will see how long that lasts as next time i spray i can work out how many applications to a bottle as i have now marked it, doh should have done that first.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2010)

I think I'll recommend Espuma RD50, I just spray it on takes a minute or two, lasts for weeks, job done.


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

G220 said:


> I think I'll recommend Espuma RD50, I just spray it on takes a minute or two, lasts for weeks, job done.


heard a few good things about this lately, think im gonna have to try some soon along with their wheel cleaner.


----------



## Belleair302 (May 9, 2007)

Einszett Rubber and Vinyl Gel works wonders as does their spray on rubber dressing. 10/10 for a natural look and no splatter nor loss of matt look after a decent wash.


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Used Z16 the other week, although it is watery/milky in consistency it does a fantastic job!


----------



## Tiggs (Feb 28, 2007)

I use chemical guys 'new look trim gel' nice and shiney and last ages.










.


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

What tyre dressing can withstand the most punishment?

Just done a 100 round mile trip in the seething rain on the motorway and my AG instant tyre dressing has gone. I applied it the week before and they were still looking good before I left so I'm a bit dissapointed. 

My Black plastic has also come out looking pretty bad, Instant Tyre Dressing and Vinyl Rubber care must not like extreme wet conditions.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Corsa D-Driver said:


> I'm probably going to get earache for this but I like Turtle Wax's Wet 'n' Black - fantastic stuff.


tis a great product :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

I like the durability of turtle wax's effort too but the sling is atrocious, infact even just the overspray onto arches looks a right mess, and it attracts dirt like crazy.


----------

